# 1963 Columbia Newsboy



## ffjmoore (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello, Im restoring a bike that my father in law used in the 60s as a paper boy. I pulled it out of his moms shed and have torn it apart in the last few days. Most things are going along fine but i have a few questions that i hoped this forum could help me solve.

The Bike






That night




Some parts, rusty, and missing the middle bar on the rack










Kickstand is broke. It just spins free from the little cam that it should be locked to. Guess it was just pressed on? Anybody got one?




Blasted some parts.




It looks like the wheels are salvageable. Not sure if re using the old spokes is a good idea but they seem to be 10 gauge and i cant find any replacements. So if i cant save them or if any brake during disassembly then i gues ill just have to buy some $40 wheels off ebay. 
Thats one problem.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 10, 2012)

The other problem is the seat. Its a troxel. The crash bar is riveted on but one of the rivets is pulling out. I want to take it apart so i can chrome the crash bar and repair the set pan but im afraid i cant find the right rivets to put it back together.






the front spring also broke but i have a new one on the way.




Thats it for the last 2 days. The bike has to be done by the 20th of Feb so It should go fast. Any help is greatly appreciated. Going to drop the frame off at the blaster today if i can get the cranks off.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 10, 2012)

Got the crank off and the frame is out to be sand blasted. Started taking the front wheel apart and broke 1 spoke. Im searching for a new set. They seem to be 10 gauge. Is it possible to re lace them with a lighter gauge like a 12g. Something easier to find?

I also bought a easy out so i can try and remove the front fender bolt.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 10, 2012)

*Columbia Newboy*

Sure looks like a project you have there. Are you sure the bike is from 1963? Looks to be older than that. Not sure how corect you would like to go on the restoration, but I have used different gauge spokes with out any problems. On the seat rivet, try hitting an older hardware store for such things or  post in parts wanted forum here on The Cabe. It's amazing what you can some times find at an old Mom & Pop hardware store, and the folks here are a great resorce. Good luck.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice bike for sure! I love those Columbias with the carrier built into the frame. If you post a serial number, Columbia bikes can be dated by them to check for sure on the year.

I actually just had a Schwinn with a fender bolt which broke in the fork. I tried an easy out but it shattered in there when I tried it. I had a helluva time drilling through that. From now on, I'll definitely just drill through and tap it the same or slightly larger size. That's just me though! Good luck either way; make sure to post pictures along the way and when it's done.

Also--welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok so when i measured the spokes at .105" im going to guess thats .105 gauge or 12 gauge spokes. That makes things a lot easier. Not the 10 gauge mess i was thinking.
Ill post a serial # when i get it back from the sand blasting place tomorrow. Im not exactly sure on the year.


----------



## ratina (Jan 10, 2012)

Columbia Serial Numbers

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html

1963.……M425744 - M617828 and N617829 - N624001  and N5000 - N26183


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 10, 2012)

took Jpromo advice a ditched the easy out. I tried it for a little but i just knew if it tried any harder it was going to snap. So i set the fork on the drill press and drilled it out. Then i caught hold of the old thread and pulled it all out like a pig tail. Like new!  Then i went to work on the rear wheel. I had about a half dozen or more spokes that would not come loose. I gave up and cut them off. Im going to try and order new spokes to morrow. I think they are 12 gauge by 10 5/8".


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 11, 2012)

From the 1963 catalog.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 11, 2012)

don't mess with rivets, use screws and nuts... no one will see them anyway. 
and about the spokes... most wheels are build with 2mm spokes, they will fit on your wheels. it's not a bad idea to replace them all, once the rims are painted for a neater job (you don't want dirty, ugly and rusty spokes on a fully rebuild bike!).

my two cents.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 11, 2012)

Found some flat top bolts that i can tack weld on. Thanks. Frame number is N182878 Looks like a 63




 I picked the bike up from being blasted today. found that 1 of the braze spots was cracked. Its on the rack part. So this gives me an excuse to learn to braze. I have a torch, i just need to go get the right tip and watch a few youtube videos and i should be ready to go.







The seat is getting recovered, should be done friday. My paint guy is on vacation so we will see what it will cost to paint the bike when he gets back. I was going to rattle can the bike but i just cant do a shooty paint job after doing the rest of the bike so nice. Dropped off every nut, bolt, bracket, rims, hubs and axle to the chrome guy.

I also ordered SS 12 gauge spokes , Reflector, chain and some $$$$$ bike pedals from memory lane classics. Got most things lined up now just have to wait for parts to start rolling in.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 17, 2012)

Well i went to the upholstery shop today and they said the seat pan was to far gone to upholster. So now i need to find a new pan or build one. Anybody have a spare pan or any pointers on fabing one? I have been toying with the idea of getting an english wheel and planishing hammer.




Kick stand and seat spring also came in. Might not need the spring now.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 17, 2012)

there is a bunch on Ebay
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...+saddle&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=vintage+bicycle+seat&_frs=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359

just check, and you will find for sure.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh trust me, I am watching EBAY. But in my experience people on forums are more honest, informed, and cheaper then ebay. So i watch both closely.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah, I've heard of a bad deal on a bike sold on Ebay... I mean the guy spent $10,000 for a franken-bike. ouch!


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 17, 2012)

you can see the story here... http://www.flickr.com/photos/gridplan/4487916256/in/set-72157623638668609


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 17, 2012)

Package full of goodies showed up today. Just need those rims back from the chrome guy so i can get to lacing. Haven't laced a bicycle wheel in a while. Last few i have done were for motorcycles.




I was doing a little research on the flashlight holder that was on the bike. Turns out its was made in paris texas by alexanders bicycle specialist. same guy who made the rocket bike. Pretty cool. I also bought a nice period correct flashlight to go in it.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 18, 2012)

Welded some ends onto some tube. Ill round them off a little to look like the original bar as much as i can and then braze it on.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope to start on my 52 newsboy this summer.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 20, 2012)

Well not much progress for those of you who are watching. I brazed on the rear section. I also painted the flashlight holder. It had a date of May 26 31 on it. So I guess its old. My flashlight came in the mail today also. Monday my paint guy will be back from Hawaii and i will take the bike over to him and see what he thinks.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 24, 2012)

Well i thought i got a good deal on a nice headbadge but found out today that i was mistaken. Its a little small.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 25, 2012)

*Looking good.*

The newsboy is coming along nicely. I have a '61 Firebolt if you need close up pictures of the rack. 
Keep up the good work & keep posting the progress...These are cool bikes..............Wayne


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 30, 2012)

Just like the head badge not fitting, i got the crank in the mail and i put it up to the original crank and the thread distance comes up a little short. So what are my options? Can i un-bend the crank that was on the bike? The crank was marked s-1-64. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Gordon (Jan 31, 2012)

*bike*

I have nos Columbia kickstands. Let me know the length as I have different sizes. OOPS -didn't see where you already had found one.


----------



## Boris (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm enjoying your posts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ffjmoore (Feb 1, 2012)

seat is covered. Now i just have to paint the rest of it. Chrome should be done early next week and then i can start lacing up the wheels.


----------



## ffjmoore (Feb 17, 2012)

Got all my chrome back yesterday. Laced up the wheels and mounted the tires. Went to the paint guy only to find he was not done. So today i went back and taped off the fenders and frame for the white paint. So i am not going to make my dead
line for his birthday but it will only be a few days late.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2012)

looking nice....


Richard


----------



## ffjmoore (Feb 22, 2012)

Im having a hell of a time figuring out where all the bolts and washers went. Anybody have any idea on how they go? There has to be atleast 1 on the inside of the frame otherwise there is a big gap between the dropouts and hub.


----------



## ffjmoore (Feb 22, 2012)

Well i still have to put the rack on the back and the rear hub is to loose. I also need to have the crank and sprocket chromed but her it is as of today.

Before




AFTER!


----------



## Old-Bikes (Feb 22, 2012)

ffjmoore said:


> Im having a hell of a time figuring out where all the bolts and washers went. Anybody have any idea on how they go? There has to be atleast 1 on the inside of the frame otherwise there is a big gap between the dropouts and hub.




difficult to fix something we can't really see... but add what ever spacers you need to fill the gap on each side and make sure the rim is well centered according to the lock nuts, NOT the frame (check with a dishing tool).

my 2¢


----------



## partsguy (Feb 22, 2012)

My first restore was a 1963 Columbia as well. With any project, TAKE MANY BEFORE AND PROGRESS PICS! This way, you will know EXACTLY how it all goes back together and there will be no guess work involved. Also, when dismantling it, be sure and put the hardware together and in the holes or in clearly labeled baggies.


----------



## ffjmoore (Feb 23, 2012)

I  think i have the wheel centered but every time i get the wheel in and i think its tight i go out front and ride it. Then when i pedal hard the wheel slides forward and the chain falls off. Guess i need to crank it down tighter?

EDIT:Ok so i fixed that but now my kick back arm is flying up and hitting the rear stay. When you break is the arm soppsed to have upward pressure on it or did i rebuild it wrong?





Here is a pic with the rack and bag. Ill get some proper pictures later. I don think im going to keep the rack onthis bike. It looks to nice without it.


----------



## ffjmoore (Feb 23, 2012)

I took the bike to the local pub and parked it out front. I met my father in law there for a beer. He walked right past the bike over to us to say. Almost on que a guy walked by and said "whos bike is this?" We all kinda looked at eachother and then i said "its his" ,pointing at my father inlaw. He then realized that it was his birthday present. He looked it over for a little while and then took it for a spin. He liked it a lot.


----------



## smalleyexy@gmail.com (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a few Colombia kickstands. Let me know, because I have a different size of the length. OOPS - did not see that you have found one.


----------



## twjensen (Feb 29, 2012)

Great story and great job on the bike.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice job. Another project well done. 
Good looking bike!


----------



## ffjmoore (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally got the crank and sprocket bent back to shape. At least close enough. Then had them chromed. So i took it out for a propper photo shoot.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 14, 2012)

*Rear Axle...*

The bike looks beautiful,Geat job. You should have serrated washers between the actual mounting nuts and the drop outs on the rear axle. That will stop any movement  of the arm/axle.You should have seperate nuts and washers for the rack.


----------



## derek4727 (Mar 14, 2012)

It looks awesome!!!!


----------



## ffjmoore (Mar 14, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> The bike looks beautiful,Geat job. You should have serrated washers between the actual mounting nuts and the drop outs on the rear axle. That will stop any movement  of the arm/axle.You should have seperate nuts and washers for the rack.




Yeah, I need to move those washers to the back. The rack has a separate set of bolts holding it on.


For sale? If it was mine, i might sell it. I have a hard time keeping my projects when Im finished with them. But the price would be pretty high. I would put it at 3k. Is that crazy or would that be in the ballpark?


----------



## Rick Palmer (Mar 14, 2012)

*Spokes*

Hi,

     Try Memory Lane Classics for the spokes.  I have an old Columbia newsboy bike with the heavy duty spokes, and they had what I needed.  You can call them at (419)832-3040 and have them send you a catalogue.  They have a great selection of parts and provide excellent, fast service.  Good luck on your project.  I bet it will be a beauty when it's completed.

                                                              Rick Palmer


----------



## ffjmoore (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi rick, Thanks for the help. You might want to go back a page. I did contact Memory Lane Classics and get spokes. The bike is finished and i would say it is a Beauty.


----------



## deragoku (Apr 19, 2012)

I set the fork and drill press drill. Then, I grabbed the old thread to keep and pull like a pig tail it all. Like new! Then I go to work on the rear wheels.


----------

